# What's your favorite wood for cheese?



## mfreel

So far, I've used oak, hickory and a mixture of mostly apple and a little hickory.

I noticed that the apple/hickory didn't put as much color on the cheese.  I went about 2:45 with my last batch because I thought the previous batches were a little smoke-heavy.  However, the color was really light.  I'm using my AMNPS in a MES30.  Temp didn't get above 75 and stayed mainly around 70.

Is there an optimal temp for cold smoking cheese?

What wood do you like to use?


----------



## donr

Someone had swore by a mix of alder & pecan.  I tried that on Sharp White Cheddar and Pepper Jack.  Excellent.  I just finished up a batch with apple.

As far as temperature, it probably depends on the cheese.


----------



## mr t 59874

mfreel said:


> So far, I've used oak, hickory and a mixture of mostly apple and a little hickory.
> 
> I noticed that the apple/hickory didn't put as much color on the cheese.  I went about 2:45 with my last batch because I thought the previous batches were a little smoke-heavy.  However, the color was really light.  I'm using my AMNPS in a MES30.  Temp didn't get above 75 and stayed mainly around 70.
> 
> Is there an optimal temp for cold smoking cheese?
> 
> What wood do you like to use?


Alder works well on cheeses of most types.

For optimal results, keep your hard cheeses below 80°, soft cheeses should be kept below 55°.

Tom


----------



## dan - firecraft

Alder is nice and light. Have tried cherry and turned out okay.


----------



## pc farmer

I have really been liking maple lately and 3 hours is a good time for me.


----------



## kandl

I'm curious about this as well.  I just ordered an AMNPS and i'm planning to try smoking some cheese very soon.


----------



## handymanstan

I vote for Cherry.  So far its my fav. .  The Pitmaster mix I got from Todd is also good. 

Stan


----------



## jirodriguez

For hard cheeses I really like a light hickory, goes good with most anything. For softer cheese I like apple or cherry.


----------



## mfreel

I just put another batch in with apple/cherry 75/25.  We'll see what happens.


----------



## venture

Everybody has their favorite.

With the AMNS, ours is a 50/50 mix of cherry and maple.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## driedstick

I sure like apple.


----------



## knuckle47

I've only really had cob smoked cheddar. I am building a cold smoker out of a used whiskey barrel and have been saving and drying corn cobs all summer long.  First smoke coming up shortly.  I am waiting for the cooler weather to take hold.  Also plan on a trial run


----------



## oregon smoker

my go to is apple with a touch of hickory but here recently i have been reading about the success of peach so i am going to order some peach from Todd and give it a whirl and see where we land.

Tom


----------



## pureflusher

Hickory. 













image.jpg



__ pureflusher
__ Nov 16, 2013


----------



## 801driver

Knuckle47

Hope your whiskey barrel smoker is going well.  I built one about 30 years ago and it is still going strong.  I sliced the bung hole end off at about 12", and put a large long gate hinge on it with small chains on each side so I could tip it back with the handle.  I used 3/8 SS tubing for my rack holders with three perforated metal racks.  I flared only one end so I can slide them out the front to remove  the lower racks.  For smoke I have an old metal milk box with a 4 ft piece of 6 in single wall stove pipe over entering a hole in the bottom side of the barrel.  I have a heating element from an electric range which on 110V provides good smolder temperature in the milk box to produce smoke. The thin metal pipe cools well.  I used a couple of short 4x4s to sit it on to get it up off the concrete and angles my smoke pipe upward at a slight angle.

I have smoked a ton of cheese on it.  We usually cut block cheese in 3/8 in slices for a 20 min smoke.  It is also great for buying 5 or so lbs of bacon at the store, smoking it, and putting it in the freezer in small packages for frying later.  Smoked eggs and anything you can think of is very easy.  I have a very small round propane burner I can make a small flame in the bottom to dry jerky while smoking also.

I would suggest pouring a little water in it frequently.  I had to drill and screw each board to each band to keep it together after mine dried a few years while I had it in storage.  Good luck to you.


----------



## guruatbol

People might disagree with me, but I like Pecan so far. I have done a batch with hickory and a batch with apple/cherry mix as well as the pecan.

Mel


----------



## knuckle47

801Driver,

Thank you for the details on your well run smoker.  We had 3 barrels from 1994 when I coerced my 88 year old grandmother that she needed to pass along the family wine making techniques as she was the only one left that knew what to do.

She was the most energetic winemaker partner and we had the greatest time.  One of those barrels was outside turning to topsoil so I rescued it and rebuilt the bottom.  When I tell you my grandmother knew what to do, she showed me how to completely rebuild barrels to watertight status.  With that in my head I made a new bottom and re assembled the entire thing.

I wanted a door to load and check rather than a top loader so screwing the staves into the rings was a necessity in order to hold it all together but it all worked out well.  Being the anxious and excited type, I threw a sheet of expanded metal into the barrel and so far, smoked  about 12 lbs of cheese on December 7.  Opened two on the 29th and it's gone.

I need to do something better for an exhaust stack, how did you handle that?  Nice reading your comments


----------



## knuckle47

So we wind up today with a foot of snow and it is cold out, really cold.  Sitting here watching TV and wolfed down half a bag of pistachio nuts.

Does anyone know if the shells might be useable for smoking in the AMNPS ?


----------



## oregon smoker

knuckle47 said:


> So we wind up today with a foot of snow and it is cold out, really cold. Sitting here watching TV and wolfed down half a bag of pistachio nuts.
> 
> Does anyone know if the shells might be useable for smoking in the AMNPS ?


WOW Knuckle47,

you had my undivided attention with  the word "Pistachio" one of my major food groups. running the shells thru a food processor to break them down should be doable and then i think tey would stay burning. a lump to get them started i might try them whole in my smoke daddy, powder them up? to put in my shaving smoker.

Thanks for the idea!

Tom


----------



## knuckle47

Hi Tom,

I read somewhere that nut bearing trees make good smoking wood.  I'm just nut sure about how good pistachio shells may be.  I would hope it's not a dangerous use as some woods can be and don't see myself peeling acorns despite the high quality of oak.  I know I already saved enough shells for a good 4 hour smoke :biggrin:

We should compare notes in a few weeks !


----------



## ak1

knuckle47 said:


> So we wind up today with a foot of snow and it is cold out, really cold. Sitting here watching TV and wolfed down half a bag of pistachio nuts.
> 
> Does anyone know if the shells might be useable for smoking in the AMNPS ?


Depends on the cheese. Don't use Mesquite!!!!!. Although, it could work on a light smoke on some Pepperjack or a Southwestern variety of cheese.  

Don't know about the AMPS, but I have used pistachio shells for smoking.  I actually prefer using whole pistachios.


----------



## oregon smoker

ya!

if i open the bag i am going to eat it....worse than "bet you can't eat one chip"   there must be someone out there that would have this information...  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






    anyone Know if there is a health issue with the shell/hulls of the pistachio???

thanks in advance for the input

Tom


----------



## leah elisheva

It's so amazing to see all the smoked cheese you all do! (I haven't smoked cheese yet and it sounds just superb)!

There was a thread that was active the other day though started long ago I think, about coffee wood or smoke? That sounded interesting!

Happy Tuesday!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## knuckle47

Hi Leah,

I have been building a reverse  flow tank smoker for the last 3 months.  Cutting steel making the trailer,  welding, welding and more welding.  The whiskey barrel smoker was a temporary diversion when I'd hurt my back lifting steel.

 Not only is it running and working great but I have smoked at least 20 lbs of different cheeses and all in the last 26 days.  The first few opened packages were devoured on the day they were opened.

 I'm using the amnps and in fact 12 lbs of pellets and dust arrived via UPS today.  My RF smoker might be done soon...but this has really worked out..Bacon is next!

Thanks for the comments...I'm sure everyone here is enjoying it


----------



## leah elisheva

Well that is so impressive! Fantastic stuff!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## guruatbol

I had a bit of swiss that I smoked a month ago yesterday.  It was pretty good.  Understand that I can not tolerate swiss normally.  I absolutely hate it!  Smoked it was rather good.  I was looking for some munster that I did at the same time, but someone beat me to it!

Mel


----------



## spacetrucker

my favorite wood thus far is apple, however I read about people using corn cobs and pecan shells I have not tried either yet
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  

I would really like to see pictures of the wine barrel smoker...


----------



## knuckle47

Oh since you asked...here you are.  It is also pictured in the dedicated cold smoker post













Whiskey Barrel Smoker.JPG



__ knuckle47
__ Jan 3, 2014






I made a support to keep the amnps off the bottom and raise it above the intakes which are about 1 in off the bottom inside the barrel. The smoldering pellets are about 3" up and the two racks about 10" apart.


There are two racks.  And the door makes it very simple to open and close things up without getting a face full of smoke from a top loader.


----------



## mike johnson

Peach, peach and peach. Truly is the best smoke for cheese.


----------



## spacetrucker

Thanks for the picture, I like the way you have that set up..


----------



## leah elisheva

Hey Knuckle47, we have a thread going in the WINO group (in groups section) for wine barrel smokers! Come join, and add photos of yours!!!! Fantastic!!!!!!!! Yours looks so great! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## 801driver

Just plane old hickory chunks from a bag works for us.  I slice the store package bricks, (usually Kraft) of cheddar, co-jack, Swiss, something with peppers or a mix about 3/8 to 1/2 thick and cold smoke about 20 min.  I guess I should try some other woods someday.  We let set an hour or so, and then zip-lock laying flat, suck the air out with a straw and put in the freezer.  Been doing that for thirty years, and it is ready to thaw for a snack anytime.  Guess we should try aging sometime also, not sure I could stand it to be better.


----------



## link

I use Jack Daniels old No. 7 pellets when I smoke cheese. I like the flavor and color it give the cheese.

If I do not have that I will use Hickory.


----------



## dj mishima

I like Todd's Pitmaster choice, apple, peach, and plum so far.  I really haven't tried any that I haven't liked yet.


----------



## smoke happens

Mike Johnson said:


> Peach, peach and peach. Truly is the best smoke for cheese.









Peach pellets and the AMNPS have given me the smoothest, most well rounded flavor profiles for smoking cheese. I've tried just about all of the major varieties as I smoke a lot of cheese, peach hands down is the clear winner for me.


----------



## guruatbol

Hmmmm.  Peach, hah, Hmmmmm.  I am just going to have to try this the next time I do cheese.

Mel


----------



## dave17a

mfreel said:


> So far, I've used oak, hickory and a mixture of mostly apple and a little hickory.
> 
> I noticed that the apple/hickory didn't put as much color on the cheese.  I went about 2:45 with my last batch because I thought the previous batches were a little smoke-heavy.  However, the color was really light.  I'm using my AMNPS in a MES30.  Temp didn't get above 75 and stayed mainly around 70.
> 
> Is there an optimal temp for cold smoking cheese?
> 
> What wood do you like to use?


The cooler the less color.  I do 6 hrs. on my cheese let it mellow a month or so. We love it. Apple, PC, mainly. Got a thread on cold smoking in cheese and diff colors between 6/13 and12/13. Dont know how to post that thread here, but hardley any color on latter and June ise dark as can be. Taste? Same. Smoke that one. Ha


c farmer said:


> I have really been liking maple lately and 3 hours is a good time for me.


My maple has been going out even after drying in oven. Know you wanted to know from me.


----------



## knuckle47

A few weeks back we mentioned using pistachio shell for a smoke wood.  I looked up a few things about the pistachio and found a few things

Aside from being a healthy snack approved by the FDA for its heart healthy compounds, although NOT proven, the shell has other uses as mulch, decorative crafts and a few other odd uses.

I discovered since saving shells for the last 6 weeks that when I opened the sealed bag of shells, they had a signicant fragrance far beyond other woods I have worked with.  One of my other hobbies is acoustic guitar building so I have sanded and cut many kinds of odd tropical hardwoods and softer maples and spruce. The fragrance of the pistachio shell is very refreshing almost reminding me of pomegranate. 

Took an old food processor I'd been saving for the motor inside and spun a few to break them down and this fragrance doubled.  Reading more about them ... another use is as a fire starter due to the high oils content within and the curved shape which allows airflow and continued combustion between them in a stack.  It's been recommended to use them in bulk instead of kindling.

I have not yet smoked cheese yet with them but will be doing so once I get a bit more free time as the snow here in the northeast has REALLY screwed up my schedule.  

One thing for certain, I have a bigger bag of saved shells now as a result.  Not sure if they will be best used as the halves they are, broken down a bit more or as a rougher dust.  As I get into it soon, I'll surely post the results.  Anyone else with some findings, please join in


----------



## leah elisheva

That's so interesting on the pistachios! I'd love to learn how it works out!!! (And maybe I'll try it too, as it sounds wonderful and aromatic).

Thanks for sharing!!!

Cheers! - Leah (Lots of snow here too)!


----------



## knuckle47

Hi Leah,

Snow, I saw your olive oil picture....that is a beautiful spot.  Reminds me of the South Richford Road out of Montgomery Village.

I'll send you some other pictures of the smoking pistachios when it happens


----------



## leah elisheva

Thank you!!! (Knuckle47) And here's to winter indeed! I'm sure you've both had your surfeit of it in the North and still get plenty at your location today!

But yes, please do share the pistachio experience!!! That sounds intriguing! Cheers!!!! - Leah


----------



## leah elisheva

Happy Friday to all! And thanks to Knuckle47's great "power of suggestion" and idea; I DID indeed try using pistachio shells as smoking chips today, with a quickie slab of wild salmon, and it was WON-DER-FUL!

Thanks for the idea therefore - I learn so much here and adore that! I'm going to continue doing this with these shells now, as the flavor was terrific, the aroma indeed quite beautiful, and we go through so many shells a day anyway that we may as well put them to fabulous use!

Thank you again for sharing your very terrific idea! I never ever would have thought of that on my own, and I thus hand over the credit where it is due!!!

Fantastic stuff! Cheers and make today delicious!!!!!!!!! - Leah













DSCF4999.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 21, 2014


















DSCF5001.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 21, 2014






I put some shells right into my little gas smoker - a tiny scattering of hickory chips were still in the bag I used, but otherwise it's about 98% shells...













DSCF5002.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 21, 2014


















DSCF5003.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 21, 2014






And I mopped the fish through grapeseed oil and smoked it on high heat for 15 minutes (which was too long for this wild salmon and so next time I'll only do 10)...













DSCF5004.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 21, 2014


















DSCF5006.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 21, 2014


















DSCF5007.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 21, 2014






And while the photos aren't great today, it was a simple healthful and delicious meal - served with black rice and chives, olive oil and Red Hawaiian Sea Salt, and it was beautiful!!!

I know it isn't "cheese" but since the pistachios were mentioned in THIS thread, I thought I'd share this here.

The smell of the shells was fantastic! Like a faint, tropical perfume!

The taste in the salmon was a tiny bit or hint of "sweet" - very subtly albeit present nonetheless - and despite my fish being overcooked, the flavor was indeed there, and it was still soft enough to enjoy, and too, the SKIN (my favorite part of any fish) was amazing as well.

Thank you tons for this idea! This site, and its great people do make one fabulous source!!!

Cheers!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## knuckle47

Leah, 

Great news that you've already done it.


----------



## tr00ter

Just did my first batch of cheese today and I used Todd's recommendation and got some Peach for my AMNS  I'll let you know in 2-3 weeks how it turns out ;)


----------



## 801driver

Wow. I always had to sample a little.  For quality control purposes only,ha ha.


----------

